# fliped the bird thenMooned by a CN conductor mooning on video



## Locomotive

Was out last weekend in a good spot. with some other rail fans. When a CN east bound conductor flipped the bird to the rail fan down the road a ways then mooned me and the other's around me.

I do not know why some rail road staff hate us so much allot of us myself included ship by rail even when trucking is also an option.

Sorry for the rant just aggravated. link to vid below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH0CkCCzg1k


----------



## Fire21

You have railroad name, you have loco number. Send a letter of complaint to the company. They'll know who was onboard. There's no excuse for behavior like that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Locomotive

Fire21 said:


> You have railroad name, you have loco number. Send a letter of complaint to the company. They'll know who was onboard. There's no excuse for behavior like that. :thumbsdown:



I was already contacted by CN after a complaint was sent from a viewer of the video.

Nothing has or will come of it.
Sorry should have included that.


----------



## Fire21

I would send CN a letter from you complaining about their lack of attention and action. I would refer them to the video. I may be prudish by today's standards of moral behavior, but for an employee to act like that is disgusting. I bet if you had been the local mayor or governor, there'd be some action!


----------



## Locomotive

I was asked for date time and location. I provided it. And that I thought it was horrible way to act etc. this went to Marc Hallman Director communications and public affairs.

Not even a thank you back for sending the info they asked for. 
I really just think CN really does not care about the impact it had with what 65 veiws of the video. 

But thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts on it.

I may in the next week send a letter to mark asking what if anything is happening even an apology for having to see that pasty white *** .


----------



## Big Ed

A pellet gun would have come in real handy. 
Better yet a paintball gun.
Maybe the guy gets his rocks off that way. :stroke:

And for them to take a Ho Hum attitude is ridiculous. 
They should fire his ***. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I suspect some of them don't like people filming in case they do something stupid. Wait, he just did!


----------



## Locomotive

Thanks for your comments guy's 
I would like to add feel free to write CN and complain referencing the vid if your offended.


----------



## nvrr49

Put the video on YouTube with the date. When the world sees it, they will have to do something.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The New Guy

Regardless of his intentions that stunt should have at the very least garnered an apology from corporate. 

I'd edit the video to just the moon and send it to the news people. Let trained professionals get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Fire21

Locomotive said:


> Thanks for your comments guy's
> I would like to add feel free to write CN and complain referencing the vid if your offended.


It was easy to get some email addresses from CN, and I took your advice. My email just got sent.

Message: Good morning, I would like to complain about one of your train crews acting very inappropriately in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH0CkCCzg1k Such behavior is rude, crude, and lewd, and should be dealt with harshly. As I understand, the videographer has contacted CN and was basically told that nothing would be done to correct this behavior. That is unacceptable! For your employee to treat the public (and your customers) in such fashion should be considered as a termination-type offense. I hope you will look further into this matter. Thank you. ....Bob


----------



## Biggie

Can't believe my eyes. Crazy locomotive engineer!


----------



## Locomotive

Fire21 said:


> It was easy to get some email addresses from CN, and I took your advice. My email just got sent.
> 
> Message: Good morning, I would like to complain about one of your train crews acting very inappropriately in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH0CkCCzg1k Such behavior is rude, crude, and lewd, and should be dealt with harshly. As I understand, the videographer has contacted CN and was basically told that nothing would be done to correct this behavior. That is unacceptable! For your employee to treat the public (and your customers) in such fashion should be considered as a termination-type offense. I hope you will look further into this matter. Thank you. ....Bob


Thank you.


----------



## Locomotive

The New Guy said:


> Regardless of his intentions that stunt should have at the very least garnered an apology from corporate.
> 
> I'd edit the video to just the moon and send it to the news people. Let trained professionals get to the bottom of this.


I doubt local news cares about anything other then a train derailment. lol


----------



## Locomotive

nvrr49 said:


> Put the video on YouTube with the date. When the world sees it, they will have to do something.
> 
> 
> Kent in KC
> [email protected]
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It is on youtube and CN has the date and time.
Im starting to think CN need's a letter from every offended railfan and some serious views of the vid for them to take it seriously


----------



## Locomotive

Sorry guys the longer the silence from CN the more I start to boil about how it seems like even a major class1 railroad seems to laugh at us because we like to watch trains.

I think golf is about the funniest game going spend hours chasing a little ball around.
But I dont drive by every golf course mooning the golfers. its about respect.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Holy Snot! I feel like Hank Hill! Got Dang-it, I'm gonna kick your [email protected]! I would right a very stern email and letter to them folks!


----------



## The New Guy

Locomotive said:


> I doubt local news cares about anything other then a train derailment. lol


Perhaps. 

It might just be the ticket for that 2 minute filler between sports and the good night. A little video courtesy of a local train enthusiast highlighting the debauchery of the engineers. Tied with the recent train wrecks, now they have a story.

:smokin:


----------



## Davidfd85

I totally agree with the New Guy. They can work it along the "And this might be why derailments happen" the crew not paying attention to their jobs playing little dumb*** games.


----------



## Locomotive

The New Guy said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> It might just be the ticket for that 2 minute filler between sports and the good night. A little video courtesy of a local train enthusiast highlighting the debauchery of the engineers. Tied with the recent train wrecks, now they have a story.
> 
> :smokin:


Thanks I will look into that. A very good friend of my wife's is a reporter with a local news station. as much as I hate asking my wife to ask her friends things:thumbsdown: I will have it brought up.


----------



## DonR

I'm too far away down here in Florida to get too hopped up
over the mooning. But did any of you guys notice the
number of cars on that train with flat places on their wheels?
I thought the railroads would want to change out such
before they cause a problem. I see long freights down here on
CSX but I don't hear that clop, cloping anywhere near as
much as on this train.

Don


----------



## Ray Haddad

The caboose was clearly at the wrong end of the train. Should this be moved to the "Show Us Your Caboose" thread?


----------



## Locomotive

Ray Haddad said:


> The caboose was clearly at the wrong end of the train. Should this be moved to the "Show Us Your Caboose" thread?


That is funny LOL


----------



## Locomotive

Ok so still not a peep from CN on any front to any email so Im sure they have washed hands of it. 

Talked to local news said it may be something they look into closer to winter.
So its a dead issue I guess.....


----------



## Fire21

I got a reply today...for what it's worth:

From: [email protected]
Subject: Louise:Impropriety
Date: June 12, 2014 2:18:12 PM MDT

Good afternoon,

We apologize for the delay in responding to your request. Your email has been forwarded to the appropriate groups for their attention and a file has been created under your name.

Thank you and have a safe day,
Louise

CN Public Inquiries
--------------------------------------

*Oh great, now there's a file with my name on it!!!*


----------



## Locomotive

Fire21 said:


> I got a reply today...for what it's worth:
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: Louise:Impropriety
> Date: June 12, 2014 2:18:12 PM MDT
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> We apologize for the delay in responding to your request. Your email has been forwarded to the appropriate groups for their attention and a file has been created under your name.
> 
> Thank you and have a safe day,
> Louise
> 
> CN Public Inquiries
> --------------------------------------
> 
> *Oh great, now there's a file with my name on it!!!*


Yep still nothing from CN not even a hey sorry.


----------



## Big Ed

Locomotive said:


> Yep still nothing from CN not even a hey sorry.



Start a online petition. 

Tell them 25 hard lashes with an old dirty coal shovel would be good punishment. 

And post the video on youtube. :smokin:


----------



## Locomotive

big ed said:


> Start a online petition.
> 
> Tell them 25 hard lashes with an old dirty coal shovel would be good punishment.
> 
> And post the video on youtube. :smokin:


LMAO that a good one lol.

Anyway first post in this thread is a link to the vid on youtube.


----------



## Big Ed

Locomotive said:


> LMAO that a good one lol.
> 
> Anyway first post in this thread is a link to the vid on youtube.



What I meant was, have him drop his pants and then get 25 hard hits/smacks with an old dirty coal shovel.
Post THAT video on youtube.


----------



## Locomotive

big ed said:


> What I meant was, have him drop his pants and then get 25 hard hits/smacks with an old dirty coal shovel.
> Post THAT video on youtube.


Oh crap sorry lol.
Now that you spelled it out for me I get it.


Anyway sent another email to Canadian drop your pants National and got a response

I said I was disappointed in CN not even sending out a canned apology email.Among other things. 

And I got a canned Apology email the same day.
Oh and it said the investigation is taking longer then expected.

MMMMMM date time engine number video how hard could this be?


----------



## Cprail43

Lol! Maybe he had to fart, but was told to do it outside the cab! Never thought I'd see anything like this.
However, this is offensive. I make light of it, because its the least I can do. But railway employees should know that they inspire many railfans, including me. I want a career as an engineer for CP, so I look up to the crews of trains that pass by when railfan. This employee showed disrespect indefinitely. And CN couldn't see that right away, which is very upsetting. In my opinion, that's a slap in face for CN… or should I say, a slap in the ***.


----------



## AmericaWestLines

Locomotive said:


> Thank you.



Also illegal. Perhaps the real police would get a response


----------

